

[✔] LanguageTool — an Open Source proofreading software  - X4
http://www.languagetool.org/

======
X4
Just wrote a systemd service file for it (based on nginx.service) If you have
systemd, just copy to '/usr/lib64/systemd/system/language-tool.service' and
run systemctl start language-tool.service If you want to have it run at boot,
like I do just enable it: systemctl start language-tool.service

    
    
        [Unit]
        Description=LanguageTool is a proofreading software that finds many errors that a simple spell checker cannot detect like mixing up there/their and it detects some grammar problems.
        After=network.target remote-fs.target nss-lookup.target
    
        [Service]
        Type=simple
        PIDFile=/run/language-tool.pid
        ExecStartPre=
        ExecStart=/usr/bin/java -cp /opt/LanguageTool-2.2/languagetool-server.jar org.languagetool.server.HTTPServer --port 8081
        ExecReload=/bin/kill -HUP $MAINPID
        ExecStop=/bin/kill -QUIT $MAINPID
    
        [Install]
        WantedBy=multi-user.target
    

___I wish HN would support github like markdown_ __Made that so that I can use
it easily within texstudio.

